
Intel x86 considered harmful [2015][pdf] - mpweiher
http://blog.invisiblethings.org/papers/2015/x86_harmful.pdf
======
dozzie
Stupid hype pumping with "considered harmful" considered harmful.

Also, the classic:
[http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html](http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html)

